# Swallowing



## RobQ (Mar 1, 2015)

I have always been unable to swallow pills very well, so much so that I even chew an aspirin when I take one. My wife, on the other hand, has no such problem. She has recently started taking fiber pills along with her usual vitamin. Now these are big pills and I noticed her swallowing the 6 or 7 pills down in one big gulp the other day and commented that I was impressed!

So now if she is taking her pills when I am around will put the pills in her mouth, take a sip of water and swallow them all down and then open her mouth to show me that they are all gone.

The funny thing about this is that she has no idea what she is imitating. I do get the occasional bj but not to completion. I guess I will have to live vicariously! :laugh:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lol, that is impressive! I'd have to chop those fiber pills up into multiple pieces for sure!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I can swallow lots of pills at once too. Doesn't mean semen tastes good.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I take huge collagen tablets every day.

I give the H BJ's all the time.

I cannot swallow semen....every once in a while I can do it to completion but it's spit out, and I do not like the taste or texture.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would love it if Mrs. Conan would even let me complete in her mouth but I totally get why she doesn't. I can swallow handfuls of pills but she has always had trouble with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

The trick to swallowing large amounts of pills at once is to "swish" them around in your mouth first and get them coated with saliva. Then they slide right down the hatch. I do it all the time, 7 or 8 at a time. (I take those multi-pack vitamins along with other supplements.)

Placing them at the back of your tongue and trying to swallow them "dry" is a recipe for gagging.

I won't speak to the part about swallowing other "things." Although I don't mind that a bit either .


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@RobQ you will have to research how "swallowing" is even better than fiber and vitamins! 

Holy sh!t... here is one site that say doctors suggest swallowing semen at least three times a week for health benefits: Swallowing Semen Three Times a Week for Health Benefits | Healthmad

While I generally do not believe everything on the internet I read, this site seems to have told me exactly what I was wanting to hear!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Semen has the highest acidic buffering capacity of any human fluid. The vaginal cavity is highly acidic and thus without the built in buffers, spermatozoa would never survive past the cervix. The buffers - HCO3/CO2 contributes 24.9%, protein contributes 28.5%, and that the other (less than) half is due to low—molecular weight components such as citrate, inorganic phosphate, and pyruvate all contribute a bitter taste. 

There are ions, the largest amount calcium along with potassium can give an off-salty flavor. And while there are fructose and glucose, the other components (previously mentioned) can mask these sweeter components. 

The texture is due in large part to mucus and enzymes that assist in breaking down the vaginal and cervical viscosity. In a non-viscous environment (non-cervical environment) this would retain its gelatinous formation (not quite the same as swallowing a pill). 

There are some that claim diet can change composition and taste. Some of this may only be partly true. What is different is the first vs. the latter parts of semen. The front end is loaded up with the stuff that makes it both objectionable in taste and texture, the latter portions less so with higher content of fructose and glucose and actually spermatozoa. The modal quantity is around 3.94 mL (average ranges 3.82 - 4.99 mL).


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Semen has the highest acidic buffering capacity of any human fluid. The vaginal cavity is highly acidic and thus without the built in buffers, spermatozoa would never survive past the cervix. The buffers - HCO3/CO2 contributes 24.9%, protein contributes 28.5%, and that the other (less than) half is due to low—molecular weight components such as citrate, inorganic phosphate, and pyruvate all contribute a bitter taste.
> 
> There are ions, the largest amount calcium along with potassium can give an off-salty flavor. And while there are fructose and glucose, the other components (previously mentioned) can mask these sweeter components.
> 
> ...


Sexy!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Sexy!



It's a hazard of the profession, developmental biologist.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I won't speak to the part about swallowing other "things." Although I don't mind that a bit either .


In light of Ikaika's very informative post about semen, now that I think about it, THAT might be an even easier way to get those pills down! Certainly more "slippery" than my saliva trick... 

:rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> In light of Ikaika's very informative post about semen, now that I think about it, THAT might be an even easier way to get those pills down! Certainly more "slippery" than my saliva trick...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:



Happy I could be of assistance


----------



## RobQ (Mar 1, 2015)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I can swallow lots of pills at once too. Doesn't mean semen tastes good.


Not expecting that kind of "swallowing" from her - I just think it is funny that she is impersonating a porn star and has no clue about what I am thinking!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

RobQ said:


> Not expecting that kind of "swallowing" from her - I just think it is funny that she is impersonating a porn star and has no clue about what I am thinking!


Do many porn stars do that? Opening up your mouth to show you've swallowed something reminds me of mental patients and prisoners. 

I didn't know guys need proof that a woman swallowed or some extra flourish. So high maintenance>


----------

